

Private Beta Launch of Hosted Rhodecode - hauschi
https://rhodecode.com/blog/18/our-private-beta-launch

======
rhodecode
Thanks for mentioning! We put a lot of effort into the private beta. Please
try it out guys, it’s free during private beta and we offer unlimited repos
for Git & Mercurial.

------
hauschi
Well now I want to get preferred access ;)

~~~
rhodecode
Open your email inbox. It is already there :)

------
Brad_P
Sounds nice, I will give it a try

